
The Handmade Tech That Powered Apollo 11’s Moon Voyage - ikazaki
https://www.history.com/news/moon-landing-technology-inventions-computers-heat-shield-rovers
======
DoreenMichele
_TIL only three people in the nation were qualified to hand-pack the
parachutes for Apollo 15. Their expertise was so vital, they were not allowed
to ride in the same car together for fear that a single auto accident could
cripple the space program._

[https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/ed192w/til_o...](https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/ed192w/til_only_three_people_in_the_nation_were/)

